# Looking for a critique ?



## Lyfeenz (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello all, 

I'm new to the forum and looking for some input on my new setup. I'll post my plans and feel free to offer any advice if i'm doing something wrong. 

Tank: 45 gallon bowfront
Light: Single strip 30W t8 fluorescent (with the best veg bulb i can find)
Filter: Ehiem 2215
Substrate: Flurorite black sand
Fixtures: Driftwood, river rocks, and some cave hiding
Plants: Anubias, Java fern, Java moss (low light, low tech here)
Inhabitants: 1 pair either german blue or bolivian rams, 1 pair apistos, 2-4 corys, some dither fish (celestial pearl danios and harlequin rasboras) maybe 4-8 of each ??

also adding in some ehiem torf to the cylinder and taking out the carbon to keep the water nice and soft for the S/A's 

I've been doing alot of research and this is what I have thus far. Anyone out there have any tips or recommendations ?


----------



## FISHBUM (Dec 27, 2012)

Just a heads up with the black fluorite sand. It's SUPER fine! I have it in my tank and I had to buy "clarity" in order for the water to clear up. I suggest having the sand in the centre and add fluorite gravel everywhere else. Just a suggestion.

Everything else looks good. Maybe throw in some hatchetfish for the surface too!? 

Nick


----------



## Lyfeenz (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the tip !! I'll probably be running it fish and plant free for a bit, as we're going on vacation. Thinking just adding a ton of floss to the filter to screen out the debris, and let 'er run for a week or 2. But if you think the gravel would be better, I'll look into that. Thing is I may swap out the light for something better down the road and am just looking for a quality substrate that the corys and rams will like


----------

